# Rockwell RS Logix 5000 und Libnodave



## jack911 (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es etwas vergleichbares wie Libnodave für Rockwell Steuerungen?

Danke


----------



## marlob (27 Juli 2010)

Was willst du genau machen?
Wenn du nur Werte aus der Steuerung auslesen willst, bringt RSLinx schon eine
Lösung mit (ich meine über DDE).


----------



## marlob (27 Juli 2010)

Hier http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24927
gibts noch ein paar Links zu dem Thema. Ich kenne aber keine der Bilbliotheken.


----------



## andreas55 (3 August 2010)

Hier http://greiter-software.de/projekte/projekte.html
wurde ein Tool programmiert um Daten von einer Allen - Bradley SPS auszulesen und zu beschreiben


----------



## knarf (5 August 2010)

Hallo,
von Rockwell gibt es ein RSLinx SDK (Software Development Kit).
Wir haben dies im Einsatz. Es handelt sich um eine Sammlung von Header-Files, DLL und API's für alle Allen-Bradley Steuerungen. Mit dem SDK muß man aber in C bzw. C++ sehr fit sein.

Gruß Frank


----------



## marcengbarth (5 August 2010)

Hallo,

das habe ich eben gefunden: http://sourceforge.net/projects/opener/ Hört sich interessant an, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen.


----------

